
Dr makes face mask out of A4 plastic folder - DrAlexander
https://twitter.com/drborve/status/1291666114494312448
======
DrAlexander
This a hack. Very clever. No excuse anymore.

~~~
jaclaz
Maybe clever, but far from "new" or "original", check:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22616245](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22616245)

